# Greenlee csj-100 vs- Fluke t5-1000



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had a Fluke T5-1000 for about five years now and had great luck. It is by far my favorite everyday tester. In my opinion, Fluke makes some of the best test equipment on the market. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHC (Jan 29, 2009)

These two meters look very comparable. I have not used the Greenlee but I do have a T5-1000 and had good luck with it. However, I have replaced with an Ideal clamp that I like much better and Ideal just came out with a new clamp 61-746 that is True RMS and 600 amp that is less money than the Fluke. Depending on what voltage and amperage ranges you test most will declare the winner. The Fluke is rated @ 1000V/100A the Ideal @ 600V/600A TRMS and I am not sure about the Greenlee.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

I, too, have the Fluke...and I love it. Small, compact, simple all-around meter. No diode checker, like the Greenlee - but how often are you going to need/use that? If that's a feature you are looking for, well......


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

FOr the most part the two look very much alike. The greenlee they claim is rated at 200 amps. And also the greenlee is less money but i want to get a quality meter that will last me for a few years. I will have to check on prices at the supply house. Also one more question at work we test alot of resistors what does it mean when they say the greenlee: Measures resistance up to 20MÙ.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a reason you see so many T5's out on the job, they are a good dependable tester, if you need a meter for diodes and all then by all means get a meter.


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the T5-1000 and I love it. Easy to use, no switching between 25 ranges and crap like that. My boss has the Fluke as well and he has had it for 6 years.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys i ended up picking up the fluke t5-1000 and I love it. Thanks again.


----------



## ERIC (Feb 6, 2009)

*Fluke Def..*



Chevyman30571 said:


> I am looking at both of these meters and cannot decide on which one to get. Anyone have any Suggestions???


IVE BEEN USING THE FLUKE FOR YEARS AND ITS A GREAT METER .. THE ONLY PROBLEM IS THE SMALL AMP JAW SIZE I USE A SEPERATE CLAMP ON FOR HIGHER AMPERAGE SYTEMS .ITS BEEN VERY ACCURATE AND RELIABLE FOR ME


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the T5-600 [don't need higher for everyday use in UK, 415 between phases]. Had it for years, never a problem.

Just got one of these

http://www.dilog.co.uk/home/images/stories/dl6790 web.jpg

as a quick 'chuck in the bag ' option. Plus it has a phase rotation tester which is now required in UK Regs


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A Fluke is a Fluke and Greenlee is a knockoout cutter manufacture.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Can you replace the leads on the T5? I wish it had a backlight!


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

brian john said:


> A Fluke is a Fluke and Greenlee is a knockoout cutter manufacture.


I like that analogy Brian. I like Fluke as well.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Can you replace the leads on the T5? I wish it had a backlight!



It appears so...

http://us.fluke.com/usen/Service/ReplacementParts/replacementParts.htm


----------

